# Inside the Milky Way



## Ken Morgan (Jul 1, 2011)

Just love this stuff!
http://documentaryheaven.com/inside-the-milky-way/


----------



## granfire (Jul 1, 2011)

Ken Morgan said:


> Just love this stuff!
> http://documentaryheaven.com/inside-the-milky-way/




WTB IMAX screen.



( 



 is that the same narrator?)


----------



## Jenna (Jul 1, 2011)

A great find!  Though it makes me so tired of being stuck on this earth!  If only I lived near a wormhole station I would have my bag packed to leave in a nanosecond. Warp factor 9 please driver and do not spare the horses!


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jul 1, 2011)

Jenna said:


> A great find!  Though it makes me so tired of being stuck on this earth!  If only I lived near a wormhole station I would have my bag packed to leave in a nanosecond. Warp factor 9 please driver and do not spare the horses!


Don't you mean Dylithium Crystals?
Sean


----------



## MA-Caver (Jul 1, 2011)

Touch Of Death said:


> Don't you mean Dylithium Crystals?
> Sean


Might be hyper-drive engines. 

The universe is an astounding place indeed and we are just a infinitesimal part of it. Such as this view of our little blue marble in space from 4 Billion Miles Away and we aren't even any where NEAR the center of our own Galaxy. 
Also this nice quote from Carl Sagan... (print may be too small to read so it says: 





> "That's here. That's home. That's us. On it everyone you love, everyone you know, everyone you ever heard of, every human being who ever was, lived out their lives. The aggregate of our joy and suffering, thousands of confident religions, ideologies, and economic doctrines, every hunter and forager, every hero and coward, every creator and destroyer of civilization, every king and peasant, every young couple in love, every mother and father, hopeful child, inventor and explorer, every teacher or morals, every corrupt politician, every 'superstar', every 'supreme leader', every saint and sinner in the history of our species lived there - on a mote of dust suspended in a sunbeam."
> ~Carl Sagan, from a lecture delivered at Cornell University: 10/13/94



any body feeling small yet?


----------



## granfire (Jul 1, 2011)

thanks

as if I needed my inferiority complex magnified......


----------



## Sukerkin (Jul 1, 2011)

MA-Caver said:


> any body feeling small yet?



Total Perspective Vortex .


----------



## Ken Morgan (Jul 1, 2011)

granfire said:


> thanks
> 
> as if I needed my inferiority complex magnified......


 
Its OK, you're special and unique...just like everyone else!


----------



## granfire (Jul 1, 2011)

Ken Morgan said:


> Its OK, you're special and unique...just like everyone else!



Did Barney tell you that?


----------



## Ken Morgan (Jul 1, 2011)

granfire said:


> Did Barney tell you that?








Yep....


----------



## Flea (Jul 3, 2011)

Just because ... 

[yt]V2URYX9nfQA[/yt]


----------



## Flea (Jul 3, 2011)

But on a more serious note, I looked at the link above and tried to find a home page for the documentary.  I want to find a listing of where they're showing this on a big screen.  Even if it isn't IMAX.  My local Imax is showing Cars 2.


----------

